# Latest Cooper Pics



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Checkin' out sunday's kill









Kickin' it in the livingroom









My buddy Mike and Cooper after a hunt this weekend









Sleeping


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Great looking pup you got there JW. My all time favorite Labs. I lost my big buddy of 10yrs about 3mns ago and I sure do miss him. Girls went out and got me a piece of a dog here for my birthday and Christmas. A Dachshund of all things. Oh well I am getting attached to her and she's a keeper. Good luck with Cooper and good hunting.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Baldy!!! 

Only one thing, hes a Chesapeake Bay Retriever......

Don't sweat it, everyone thinks they're choc. labs.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Cooper looks great! How much does he weigh?


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

JW…a question about those ducks. I’m no duck hunter, do different species taste different? Just curious.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry about the cornfushion on Cooper. My old eye balls jacknifed I guess. Hard to tell them a part when their young. I would take him in a heart beat. I have had choc lab in the past. Hear CB-Retriever's are great water dogs too. Bet he will do a real good job for ya. Good luck to you and Cooper.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

> How much does he weigh?


Hes pushin' 20# goin' to the vet this afternoon, so I'll know for sure later today.



> do different species taste different


Oh yeah!!! Your puddle ducks are similar in taste, the divers, some are very good (canvasback & redhead) others are downright nasty and better suited frozen whole and used for dog training later on......


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Sorry about the cornfushion on Cooper. My old eye balls jacknifed I guess. Hard to tell them a part when their young. I would take him in a heart beat. I have had choc lab in the past. Hear CB-Retriever's are great water dogs too. Bet he will do a real good job for ya. Good luck to you and Cooper.


No worries! THey are hard to tell when they're still little. Give him a couple more weeks and his eyes will finish changing colors......


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Hes pushin' 20# goin' to the vet this afternoon, so I'll know for sure later today.


We just weighed Lew, he's 69 pounds. I'll try to get a couple of pics of him today and post them.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Hes pushin' 20# goin' to the vet this afternoon, so I'll know for sure later today.


Post up a few more pics of Coop.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

The vet weighed him at 15+ #

I'll get some more up soon......


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Nice looking pup. Retrievers are a lot of fun.


----------

